# How did your introversion/extroversion change with age?



## Korpasov (Jul 19, 2014)

I feel like my true nature is - rather, is being revealed as - extroversion. I think the whole time I mistook my shyness/social anxiety/depression for introversion. I think back to the times when I felt the most "energized," and it was always with groups of people. So, as I am evolving, I am beginning to shed away layers of fear of rejection, and am (I think) beginning to uncover my extroverted self.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

inbi said:


> I don't remember where, but I read somewhere that people tend to become more introverted as they grow older. I'm wondering how your experiences are with becoming more or less reserved as you age.
> 
> Personally, I find myself becoming more extroverted as I age. I used to be very shy (but curious) when I was younger. Now my curiosity is more "extroverted" and I want to escape boredom and routine so I a little bit more extroverted and adventurous. It seems that introverts become less shy as they get older and extroverts are more quiet. Is that true?


As far as I know, people's personality don't change in a significant way. So an introvert will remain an introvert.

Edit: I looked at some research, I stand corrected. some change can happen. A disagreeable person, for instance, may not become an agreeable person, but the degree of disagreeableness may decrease. But in my own case, I guess I have simply not noticed any change.


----------

